# Lease turn-in with plugged tires?



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Is there a problem with turning in a leased car with plugged run-flats? My lease is up in August and 2 of the tires are already below minimum tread and the other two are close. Not wanting to pay for new tires, I ordered a set of used tires (same as my current tires) on Ebay, and it turns out 3 of the 4 have plugs in the tread. Is this definitely OK, definitely not, or up to the dealer's discretion? If it matters, I do plan on ordering another vehicle from the same dealer I leased this car from.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't think it's ok.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. Dealers routinely repair runflats on their fleet of loaner cars.
2. Dealers will sell a car with plugged or patched runflats, since there is no inspection for same- either CPO ir other.
3. DO NOT mention it. They do not ask you, they do not inspect for it, and I do not believe it is a stated conditoon of lease return.
4. Are these "plugged" or "patched"- big difference. May tire mfgs (ie Michelin) permit patching of their tires even in BMW doesnt. GIven BMWs lack of specs on lease return a tire meeting the tire manufacturers legal specs would (arguably) be OK.
5. When I lemoned my 2010 there were two patched tires- one used from ebay and one I patched.
6. Personally I would never drive on a "plugged" tire unless it was an emergency/to get to a tire repair shop. Then patch it.
7. Did I say 'dont tell them'?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Only way they will know it's plugged is when they check for depth of tread if it is visible. As far as the eBay guy make sure his reputation suffers if this was done without it being listed.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

ard said:


> 1. Dealers routinely repair runflats on their fleet of loaner cars.
> 2. Dealers will sell a car with plugged or patched runflats, since there is no inspection for same- either CPO ir other.
> 3. DO NOT mention it. They do not ask you, they do not inspect for it, and I do not believe it is a stated conditoon of lease return.
> 4. Are these "plugged" or "patched"- big difference. May tire mfgs (ie Michelin) permit patching of their tires even in BMW doesnt. GIven BMWs lack of specs on lease return a tire meeting the tire manufacturers legal specs would (arguably) be OK.
> ...


I checked them and all 3 are patches, not just plugs. I called BMWFS and they said repaired tires are not OK. I asked for something in writing, and she pointed me to the wording on the contract that says the tires must be of the same "quality," and since the tires have been repaired they are not of the same quality as the originals. I suspect this is the technically correct answer that isn't always enforced, but you never know when it will be and when it won't.

I think my best plan is to take the two still-OK tires off the front, then reinstall them before turn-in, and then I will just have one patched tire and hope they don't notice or ignore it. Even if I got dinged $350 for it, my total cost would still be less than if I got 4 new tires installed.

And Mykatie, I got the tires from bestusedtires.com, who uses Ebay as a storefront. They do state that the tires may have been patched, so there's no problem with them.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

It shouldn't be an issue, just get a written pre-inspection 30 days before you return it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Feel free to PM me. We can discuss your situation.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

sactoken said:


> and she pointed me to the wording on the contract that says the tires must be of the same "quality," and since the tires have been repaired they are not of the same quality as the originals. I suspect this is the technically correct answer that isn't always enforced, but you never know when it will be and when it won't.
> .


You asked for a legal opinion from a telephone agent at BMWFS?

I dont think this is "technically correct".

Your car originally had 100% tread. You will turn it in at 40%. That is not the same 'quality'. So 'tread depth' isnt 'quality' but 'patches' are? Thats in the contract?

Remember, BMW crafted the contract- in the event there is ambiguity in the contract they drafted, the benefit of interopretation goes to you. I am sure they can make up all kinds of rules and interpretations.

If your tire manufacturer allows patching, and the patches comply wiht RMA standards, the tire quaility is maintained Id be happy to take that argument to the mat.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

sactoken said:


> Is there a problem with turning in a leased car with plugged run-flats? My lease is up in August and 2 of the tires are already below minimum tread and the other two are close. Not wanting to pay for new tires, I ordered a set of used tires (same as my current tires) on Ebay, and it turns out 3 of the 4 have plugs in the tread. Is this definitely OK, definitely not, or up to the dealer's discretion? If it matters, I do plan on ordering another vehicle from the same dealer I leased this car from.


If they CPO your car aren't they going to put new tires on it for the next person? It sounds like your tires have experienced normal wear and tear. (Wear= tread reduction/ Tear=patch and/or plug repair)


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I have turned in quite a few leases and other than looking at tread depth they never did more than a cursory inspection of the vehicle. If it's not obvious, you'll be fine, just make sure you zip those lips ;-)


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

miamiboyca said:


> I have turned in quite a few leases and other than looking at tread depth they never did more than a cursory inspection of the vehicle. If it's not obvious, you'll be fine, just make sure you zip those lips ;-)


^^^^ Exactly right. Turn the boat in and move on.


----------



## mhrir (May 17, 2010)

Our 2011 X3 had two properly patched tires on it when we turned it in. The inspection caught one which was noted but we were not charged nor was anything said.

Even if the tire was just plugged how could anyone tell how it was repaired without dismounting it?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I personally am happy to drive on plugged tires, assuming that it's in the tread and not shoulder. I'm not sure how BMW decides that this is not fine, given that tire manufacturers are fine with it.

The lease wear and tear guide is full of grey areas. Another example is windshield. Are repairs OK for minor chips for example? My experience is that it often comes down to the individual inspection/inspector.

I certainly don't expect to be "let go" on things that are clearly outside wear and tear allowance (I was dinged on 1 tire with significantly low tread - fair enough), but do expect some leeway in the grey areas.


----------

